# Albert's Vinyl Adventure Diary



## Albert7

Today I got a new Crosley Cruiser portable vinyl player. I have decided to start a new diary of my vinyl collecting and adventures including classical and non-classical releases.

Enjoy folks.

Here she is:


----------



## Albert7

What should I nickname my new record player? Any suggestions, folks?


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> What should I nickname my new record player? Any suggestions, folks?


Someone suggested Laura Palmer... a reference to David Lynch's creation. I am thinking that would be the best route.


----------



## Albert7

This is the first LP I plan to test using my record player later on tonight.

[video]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8725/17074359228_27f7ef64ed_z_d.jpg[/video]


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> This is the first LP I plan to test using my record player later on tonight.
> 
> [video]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8725/17074359228_27f7ef64ed_z_d.jpg[/video]


Ugh, I can't edit so I meant this:


----------



## almc

Albert7 said:


> What should I nickname my new record player? Any suggestions, folks?


Picky Cookie, maybe ?


----------



## Albert7

almc said:


> Picky Cookie, maybe ?


Thanks for the suggestion. I have an upcoming vinyl sale at Randy's next month so hopefully some bargains will be found there. I'm definitely most lacking in classical and jazz vinyl.


----------



## Albert7

I will be resuming my vinyl listening next Friday when I am out of my Liszt/Rihm month and then I can pretty much listen to anything I wish. 

I really don't think that vinyl sounds better than my iTunes. It sounds different yes but not anywhere close to the accuracy of what my iTunes downloads give me.

The album cover art is awesome regardless.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Albert7 said:


> I really don't think that vinyl sounds better than my iTunes. It sounds different yes but not anywhere close to the accuracy of what my iTunes downloads give me.


It is interesting. I was grown up on vinyls, 15 years of my initial listening experience were based on LPs. I remember when I listened first CDs in 1990 I was slightly disappointed, my expectation was "it will give the same good sound only without mechanical noise, scratches, etc". I was not ready to lack of naturalness brought by digital media. So, up till now I want from CDs of computer files to sound "analogue", "vinyl-like". I am trying to say that we tend to ask for replicating our initial experiences. First love?)


----------



## Jos

Albert7 said:


> I really don't think that vinyl sounds better than my iTunes. It sounds different yes but not anywhere close to the accuracy of what my iTunes downloads give me.
> .


I'm not one of those fanatic vinyl-is-best preachers, but making such a statement based on a one week listening experience with a Crosley Cruiser with bottom-end cartridge is not doing vinyl any justice.


----------



## bigshot

LPs can certainly sound very good. But CDs can sound better. The best thing about vinyl is that it is cheap and plentiful.


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> LPs can certainly sound very good. But CDs can sound better. The best thing about vinyl is that it is cheap and plentiful.


Actually as I getting back into vinyl collecting, vinyl is going to cost me a lot more than CD/iTunes.

For example, Taylor Swift's new album 1989 will cost me $20 on vinyl but I paid $12 for it on iTunes... the CD which I don't have is around $16 from Best Buy.

Only old releases on vinyl are bargains. However my focus will be mostly on new classical albums on vinyl which is nearly impossible to find.


----------



## Triplets

Albert7 said:


> I will be resuming my vinyl listening next Friday when I am out of my Liszt/Rihm month and then I can pretty much listen to anything I wish.
> 
> I really don't think that vinyl sounds better than my iTunes. It sounds different yes but not anywhere close to the accuracy of what my iTunes downloads give me.
> 
> The album cover art is awesome regardless.


 What is that gizmo hooked up to? Does it have a built in Phono pre amp and speakers? Or is it connected to your main system? If so, how? 
What do you listen to itunes with? A computer connected to your main system, or directly downloaded to portable player with headphones? 
You have to be making an apples to apples comparison before you reach a conclusion.
I hada vinyl spinning session last weekend. I have a neighbor that is doing some spring cleaning. He knows that I have a tt and that I listen to classical. He gave me a dozen records, and they were in immaculate shape. No scratches, pops, or clicks, absolutely pristine. It was a fun couple of hours. For me the down side of vinyl is nosiy records.


----------



## Albert7

Triplets said:


> What is that gizmo hooked up to? Does it have a built in Phono pre amp and speakers? Or is it connected to your main system? If so, how?
> What do you listen to itunes with? A computer connected to your main system, or directly downloaded to portable player with headphones?
> You have to be making an apples to apples comparison before you reach a conclusion.
> I hada vinyl spinning session last weekend. I have a neighbor that is doing some spring cleaning. He knows that I have a tt and that I listen to classical. He gave me a dozen records, and they were in immaculate shape. No scratches, pops, or clicks, absolutely pristine. It was a fun couple of hours. For me the down side of vinyl is nosiy records.


The record player I bought is a Crosley Cruiser that I link to here:

http://www.crosleyradio.com/ProductDetail?Cat=2&pk=CR8005A

You can find it online or at Urban Outfitters. It has a built-in speaker which works on a practical level although honestly, I would like to save for a pair of Harmon Kardons or B and W speakers which goes from the line out output. I can do line in with an iPod/iPhone too. The reason for my choosing this model is because I can bring this to our classical music society without lugging a ton of speaker equipment every month.

iTunes for me is pretty simple. I use a pair of Sol earbuds/headphones (which I plan to replace very soon due to issues in treble reproduction) connected to my iPod classic for on the run listening and during my meditation exercises at the library downtown. Sometimes I play iTunes from my Dell XPS laptop which has a wonderful built in speaker with good transparency or my desktop via Google Music (which has my iTunes library).

For me, vinyl reproduction is scientifically more limited than the iTunes tracks. There is going to be less dynamic range and a higher floor on the recordings than what the iTunes track delivers.

Vinyl collecting is going to be more for the enjoyment of having physical album art on a 12" scale and the "analog" soft-edged sound... Indeed, there are days I prefer the more "hard-edged" sound of a digital file but sometimes I don't want to have that accurate reproduction. And being diagnosed with OCD, vinyl is a wonderful at-home enjoyment experience that I know will be a wonderful experience as I delve slowly into it.


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> LPs can certainly sound very good. But CDs can sound better. The best thing about vinyl is that it is cheap and plentiful.


Another aside, I tried to go into Barnes and Noble and Urban Outfitters to try to get some DG vinyl new releases without any success . They didn't know what I was referring to at UO and B/N was like sorry you have to pre-pay for every single album. Wow.

Looks like Randy's Record Shop and Amazon are my only outlets for this now.


----------



## bigshot

Albert7 said:


> And being diagnosed with OCD, vinyl is a wonderful at-home enjoyment experience that I know will be a wonderful experience as I delve slowly into it.


For those of us without OCD, that routine is just a pain in the azz.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Albert7 said:


> ...And being diagnosed with OCD, vinyl is a wonderful at-home enjoyment experience that I know will be a wonderful experience as I delve slowly into it.


What does OCD have to do with enjoying vinyl?


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> What does OCD have to do with enjoying vinyl?


Everything for me... because vinyl does not reproduce accurately as iTunes files, my noticing of recording defects and engineering issues are reduced substantially when I hear a record.


----------



## Triplets

Albert7 said:


> The record player I bought is a Crosley Cruiser that I link to here:
> 
> http://www.crosleyradio.com/ProductDetail?Cat=2&pk=CR8005A
> 
> You can find it online or at Urban Outfitters. It has a built-in speaker which works on a practical level although honestly, I would like to save for a pair of Harmon Kardons or B and W speakers which goes from the line out output. I can do line in with an iPod/iPhone too. The reason for my choosing this model is because I can bring this to our classical music society without lugging a ton of speaker equipment every month.
> 
> iTunes for me is pretty simple. I use a pair of Sol earbuds/headphones (which I plan to replace very soon due to issues in treble reproduction) connected to my iPod classic for on the run listening and during my meditation exercises at the library downtown. Sometimes I play iTunes from my Dell XPS laptop which has a wonderful built in speaker with good transparency or my desktop via Google Music (which has my iTunes library).
> 
> For me, vinyl reproduction is scientifically more limited than the iTunes tracks. There is going to be less dynamic range and a higher floor on the recordings than what the iTunes track delivers.
> 
> Vinyl collecting is going to be more for the enjoyment of having physical album art on a 12" scale and the "analog" soft-edged sound... Indeed, there are days I prefer the more "hard-edged" sound of a digital file but sometimes I don't want to have that accurate reproduction. And being diagnosed with OCD, vinyl is a wonderful at-home enjoyment experience that I know will be a wonderful experience as I delve slowly into it.


Don't know how you can be comparing the sound from your one box wonder to the sound of music in a portable player. Not apples to apples, more like apples to broccoli.


----------



## Albert7

Project turntable is next on the Xmas list... but I have to get a separate pre-amp and speakers with that config... unless I get the built-in one.


----------



## bigshot

Built in speakers is the same problem you have now. cartridge > turntable > preamp > amp > speakers.


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> Built in speakers is the same problem you have now. cartridge > turntable > preamp > amp > speakers.


I agree... however, I was very very tempted to use this.










Like go completely lo-fi for my classical music listening. LOL.


----------



## bigshot

I already told you about a portable phonograph that has decent sound and build. Portable doesn't mean bad.


----------



## Albert7

Thinking about going this route seriously.

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=34550905&category=A_MUSIC_TURNTABLE

Very good deal and not too pricey as I await being able to afford a Project turntable.


----------



## EDaddy

Sweet! Looks like a cool little turntable. I wish I had never sold all my vinyl back in the day.


----------



## leroy

Albert7 said:


> Thinking about going this route seriously.
> 
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=34550905&category=A_MUSIC_TURNTABLE
> 
> Very good deal and not too pricey as I await being able to afford a Project turntable.


cnet gave it a pretty good review, just make sure and buy at one of the places that sell it for $99 and free shipping...I'm not saying where that might be


----------



## bigshot

That little turntable looks craptostic. For that money, I would just buy a used Dual 1218-1219-1228-1229


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> That little turntable looks craptostic. For that money, I would just buy a used Dual 1218-1219-1228-1229


Used Dual turntables are not cheap. On eBay people are trying to score about $350-$400 used for those. Apparently because of the interchangeable carts I believe.


----------



## KenOC

Took a gander at Amazon. If I wanted to avoid a restoration job, I'd consider this.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...9COMM/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t/191-3380148-1681413

Checks all the boxes. In historical terms, constant dollars, it's quite cheap. The cheaper model mentioned a few posts back doesn't even have an adjustable counterweight or anti-skating. Whazzup with that???


----------



## bigshot

Albert7 said:


> Used Dual turntables are not cheap. On eBay people are trying to score about $350-$400 used for those. Apparently because of the interchangeable carts I believe.


If you are patient, you can find one for between $75 and $125. I've bought three so far for me and my friends. (They are popular because they do 78s well too)


----------



## Albert7

bigshot said:


> If you are patient, you can find one for between $75 and $125. I've bought three so far for me and my friends. (They are popular because they do 78s well too)


Cool beans, thanks for the advice for sure


----------



## Schubussy

Do you guys think vinyl really has a warmer sound than CD? I've only ever heard one vinyl record in my life (a Funkadelic album no less) and I thought maybe it did, but I'm not sure if that was just my imagination.

I've always kind of wanted to collect a few of my favourite old albums on vinyl, but with them costing twice as much as CD and taking up so much space it's not really worth it.


----------



## Albert7

Vinyl has softer edges than digital because the sound quality isn't as good as say an mp3... Since it's an analog reproduction on LP, then this "fuzziness" leads one to think that it's warmer.

My main reason is mostly for fun. I want to see something spin around and around. And the huge album art is appealing. 

Also some classical albums never made it to CD or mp3.


----------



## bigshot

Schubussy said:


> Do you guys think vinyl really has a warmer sound than CD?


Higher frequencies result in much more delicate groove modulations. If you put an 18kHz tone on an LP, the force of dragging a needle across it to play it would turn the tone to a mass of distortion in just a few playings, even on a well aligned turntable. Because of this, they would routinely roll off the ultra high frequencies as they cut the record. If they didn't do that, people would return the records to the store because they wore out prematurely.

A CD doesn't have that physical limitation. From the lowest frequency (20Hz) to the highest (20kHz) everything is there with no high end roll off. That is why CDs sound brighter than LPs.


----------



## Albert7

Looks like Randy's Records is going to have its $2 LP/album sale this Friday and Saturday. Time to round up the troops again and score a huge win.


----------



## Albert7

Two more days for the Randy's sale... waiting and waiting and saving up pennies


----------



## Baregrass

Albert, here is a Pioneer turntable that has gotten some decent reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Audio...=1431742982&sr=1-2&keywords=pioneer+turntable

I use a Pioneer PL-115D from back in the 70's that I picked up for 10 bucks at a Goodwill but that was over 20 years ago. Some of the used stuff is getting very expensive since vinyl has gotten popular again. I avoid the cheap players. Many of them will ruin records.

If you want good info go to vinylengine dot com.


----------



## Albert7

Scored 26 LP albums today at Randy's. I had to put around 50 LP's on hold due to weight issues and an inability to drag those onto the bus.

Tomorrow my pal Ben has a car to help out and my dad will be crashing the boards with me.


----------



## Albert7

Found two paths for adding LP players to my works.

This is a rather portable version and updated version of the AT Sound Burger of the 1980's.

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=32229999&category=A_MUSIC_TURNTABLE

Crosley's Revolution

and this one looks to be a total bargain here.

http://store.uturnaudio.com/products/orbit-basic-turntable

which looks to be an awesome less expensive version of the Project tables I have been examining.

U-Turn Orbit Basic. And here is a review of it: http://www.cnet.com/news/u-turn-orbit-an-audiophile-quality-turntable-for-179/


----------



## bigshot

Current phonographs on the low end are really crappy. You'd do a lot better to pick up a 70s Califone on eBay than that stuff. Crosley's are all gimmicked up with fancy cases, but the guts of them are very cheaply made and they break very easily.

That Orbit is in the same league as most $99 or under modern TTs. Not very good, but it looks pretty.


----------



## quack

Interesting article you may like about the pressures on the record industry due to the resurgence of vinyl.

http://www.factmag.com/2015/05/07/pressed-to-the-edge-vinyl/


----------



## Baregrass

quack said:


> Interesting article you may like about the pressures on the record industry due to the resurgence of vinyl.
> 
> http://www.factmag.com/2015/05/07/pressed-to-the-edge-vinyl/


Interesting article indeed. Amazing that the old East Bloc countries are coming to the rescue although I did read some time back that a guy in Kansas is in the pressing business now.


----------



## Baregrass

bigshot said:


> Current phonographs on the low end are really crappy. You'd do a lot better to pick up a 70s Califone on eBay than that stuff. Crosley's are all gimmicked up with fancy cases, but the guts of them are very cheaply made and they break very easily.
> 
> That Orbit is in the same league as most $99 or under modern TTs. Not very good, but it looks pretty.


The Orbit has gotten some decent reviews on many of the audio forums but the general consensus in said forums is that the Crosley's and their ilk are to be avoided.


----------



## Albert7

Today was Randy's Records & CD's Spring Fever $2 Vinyl Sale and my stepdad and I went there today to dig lots of records. I was there yesterday as well.


----------



## Albert7

From now on, I will be featuring my vinyl collection here in the diary. This way everyone can enjoy the lovely artwork that vinyl has here which compact discs for me does not have. Enjoy!

First up. This is a copy of Von Karajan conducting La Boheme. It's a classic recording and I have the compact disc version ripped as well. But worth having it on vinyl just for the artwork.


----------



## Albert7

Next up is Boulez's landmark recording of Berg's final opera. Definitely a masterwork that's for sure. A must hear.


----------



## Albert7

I haven't a clue how valuable this LP box set is because I am a huge of Abbado. And his doing Mendelssohn symphonies should be a good run. Someday I will get a chance to put this on. I think that I found this at Academy Records back out in my hometown of New York City.


----------



## Albert7

This Mahler symphonic LP recording done by Solti should be a fabulous surprise so I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Albert7

Haitink's recording of a Bruckner symphony. Just got this recording yesterday at Randy's $2 vinyl sale. Would like to spin it relatively soon.


----------



## Guest

AnotherSpin said:


> It is interesting. I was grown up on vinyls, 15 years of my initial listening experience were based on LPs. I remember when I listened first CDs in 1990 I was slightly disappointed, my expectation was "it will give the same good sound only without mechanical noise, scratches, etc". I was not ready to lack of naturalness brought by digital media. So, up till now I want from CDs of computer files to sound "analogue", "vinyl-like". I am trying to say that we tend to ask for replicating our initial experiences. First love?)


I have the opposite experience. I also grew up on LPs, but when CD came out I felt the sound was much improved. I felt the it was closer to the sound heard in the studio from the source tapes. A record player with a needle rubbing over it gives a low end rumble or distortion that to some may feel makes the music sound warmer, but I don't feel that way. I want music to sound as close to live as possible.


----------



## Albert7

I will be photographing more records later on this weekend whenever I get time.


----------



## Albert7

I apologize profusely for not updating this because I have been too sick lately to photograph anything. More later.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> I apologize profusely for not updating this because I have been too sick lately to photograph anything. More later.


Albert I hope you feel better. You have gotten some good stuff from what you have pictured!


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> Albert I hope you feel better. You have gotten some good stuff from what you have pictured!


I have some good treasures for sure. I am going to start again documenting next week after my landlord fixes the air conditioner and then I can concentrate on this project more. Also my allergies still are killing me badly so I am going to want to zap that before I can focus on more documentation. Thanks for your support, Baregrass .


----------



## Diminuendo

Allergies can really be nasty. Luckily mine are not that bad. Just some allergy pills and a lot of tissues. Get better soon! Vinyls are something special for me. I only started to listen to the a few years ago when I bought my Pro-Ject RPM 1.3 with Ortofons 2M red cartridge. My vinyls come from my parents collection. We used to have a turntable before, but we threw it away, because there was something wrong with it. It probably just needed a new cartridge. If I had been into vinyl back then, we might still have it.

First vinyl that I bought was the 1953 Callas Tosca. I got the original 50's Coulmbia 33cx release. To enjoy it properly I would have to buy a good mono cartridge, but they are pretty expensive.

I just love the artwork on vinyls and that you can see it turning on the turntable. CD's just disappear. Of course I like the sound too.

Sorry for busting on your diary thread like this. I just started to wish you well and things got out of hand  I should probably start my own vinyl thread.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> I have some good treasures for sure. I am going to start again documenting next week after my landlord fixes the air conditioner and then I can concentrate on this project more. Also my allergies still are killing me badly so I am going to want to zap that before I can focus on more documentation. Thanks for your support, Baregrass .


No problem. It has gotten hot here too just today. We have gotten spoiled because it has been so cool and wet here but summertime is here for sure!


----------



## Albert7

Working on some legal divorce stuff and bill payment work so I won't be able to get to this project until the end of June. Sorry about this folks.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a short update. Now that I have recovered I can resume work on this project. I haven't had much time here or elsewhere but managing to spend more time with my daughter this summer so busy with that. However, last night I managed to finish up an IKEA KALLAX shelf for my vinyl. Slow project honestly. Here is a work in progress.


----------



## Albert7

Here is today's work in progress on building the vinyl bookshelf. I just need some external speakers and then organize my vinyl better.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Here is today's work in progress on building the vinyl bookshelf. I just need some external speakers and then organize my vinyl better.


Looks good Albert! Only one bit of advice I would give. Make sure your records are standing as straight as possible. Will prevent warp.


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> Looks good Albert! Only one bit of advice I would give. Make sure your records are standing as straight as possible. Will prevent warp.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Thanks for the advice.


You're welcome. I've gotten back into vinyl since Christmas this year and there truly is a lot to learn as I have found out but it also quite rewarding. Years ago I used to just plop the records down and play them never considering the issues of cleaning them properly and doing a proper set up on the turntable and getting the cartridge aligned correctly. I still need to buy some new records and compare the older pressings with the new.


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> You're welcome. I've gotten back into vinyl since Christmas this year and there truly is a lot to learn as I have found out but it also quite rewarding. Years ago I used to just plop the records down and play them never considering the issues of cleaning them properly and doing a proper set up on the turntable and getting the cartridge aligned correctly. I still need to buy some new records and compare the older pressings with the new.


The new DG pressings are exceptional. They sound better than the albums of yesteryear. Maybe not as detailed and balanced as the iTunes downloads however.

I plan to buy a U-Turn turntable by Xmas this year.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> The new DG pressings are exceptional. They sound better than the albums of yesteryear. Maybe not as detailed and balanced as the iTunes downloads however.
> 
> I plan to buy a U-Turn turntable by Xmas this year.


Thanks for the info on DG. I have been looking at their LP offerings for a while now and since my birthday is coming up....maybe that would be the right time because my kids always get me Amazon gift cards.

The U-Turn sounds like a good turntable. I haven't used one or even know anyone who has but I hope you like it.


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah, tonight I was able to shoot a photo of one of my latest acquisitions from eBay. It was worth it and I hope to spin it up soon. I don't think it's on CD or iTunes yet. The Amadeus Quartet also does a wonderful job with the Haydn string quartets too.


----------



## Albert7

I finally got this lovely box set ready for next month. Now all ripped into ALAC and ready to load onto my iPod touch or iPhone soon.

Unfortunately, it makes me want to collect all of the Glenn Gould stuff on vinyl now.


----------



## Albert7

Right now nothing on this front but my ballet co-worker Natalie got some vinyl apparently.










This project will resume next month after my roommate leaves.


----------



## Albert7

"I speak for the hardcore (rough, rugged and raw)"

Today's lovely addition.


----------



## Albert7

Sorry guys but waiting for Ben to move so I can build more shelves...


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Sorry guys but waiting for Ben to move so I can build more shelves...


Oh, how unfortunate. Did you overpower him and told him to move out so that you could expand your empire _everywhere_?!


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, how unfortunate. Did you overpower him and told him to move out so that you could expand your empire _everywhere_?!


Time for a critical beatdown like Ultramagnetic MC's eh?


----------



## techniquest

This is such an interesting thread. I could never part with my vinyl; it includes some of the very first recordings I ever bought. I store them upright along the passageway in my tiny house:









They are played on this very modest turntable which works well with my similarly very modest hi-fi system.









I get exasperated by the endless vinyl v CD v download debates. From my perspective, these are just listening options. Music is subjective; the way we hear it is subjective also.
By the way - I'm rushing away to dust the hi-fi unit now!


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Time for a critical beatdown like Ultramagnetic MC's eh?


MC's or MM's both good! Or maybe I should say M&M's.


----------



## Baregrass

techniquest said:


> This is such an interesting thread. I could never part with my vinyl; it includes some of the very first recordings I ever bought. I store them upright along the passageway in my tiny house:
> 
> They are played on this very modest turntable which works well with my similarly very modest hi-fi system.
> 
> I get exasperated by the endless vinyl v CD v download debates. From my perspective, these are just listening options. Music is subjective; the way we hear it is subjective also.
> By the way - I'm rushing away to dust the hi-fi unit now!


Your system looks quite good to me and I agree, the way we hear it is subjective as well.


----------



## Albert7

Yes, even our local Barnes and Noble at the Gateway Mall sells vinyl. And lots of it too.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Time for a critical beatdown like Ultramagnetic MC's eh?


Poor Ben. You vicious, evil man.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Yes, even our local Barnes and Noble at the Gateway Mall sells vinyl. And lots of it too.


Very cool Albert. And who, 10 or so years ago, would have thought that B&N would ever have a vinyl rack like that ever again!


----------



## Baregrass

A vinyl tidbit. I just came across this:

http://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=29902

New pressing plants in Vermont and Oregon.


----------



## Albert7

Baregrass said:


> Very cool Albert. And who, 10 or so years ago, would have thought that B&N would ever have a vinyl rack like that ever again!


Yep and who would have thought my pretty pal would pose with her vinyl too?


----------



## Albert7

Ben moved out today so I get back my old room and of course it is time for me to build my listening room finally.


----------



## Baregrass

Albert7 said:


> Yep and who would have thought my pretty pal would pose with her vinyl too?


Yes , and that too!


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Yep and who would have thought my pretty pal would pose with her vinyl too?


Pretty indeed. You've got a beautiful friend. Give her my bearmpliments.

Hope you enjoying that Vinyl Fever.


----------

